

Apple Hires Amazon Search Exec to Run Siri - scottchin
http://allthingsd.com/20121015/exclusive-apple-hires-amazon-a9s-stasior-to-run-siri-does-hire-signal-a-bigger-move-into-search/

======
ChuckMcM
That is an interesting move for him. Given the amount of time Siri seems to go
to the web for search it seems like Apple would reasonably want something in
house to better manage the user experience.

My understanding though was that Apple's relationship with Microsoft was
covering that (see this :
<http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-20006971-56.html>) while tentative it seems
another tie to Google that they probably don't want.

------
paulsutter
So the news is that Apple hopes for Siri to duplicate A9's level of success in
the marketplace?

~~~
mikeryan
A9's search portal died years ago they've been focused more on product search
as a service. I actually sincerely doubt this move is intended to be search
portal to take on Google.

------
scottchin
I'm interested to see where Siri will lead to in terms search. Will it
eventually divert significant traffic from Google's mobile search marketshare
(on iOS at least)?

~~~
mezeek
Yes. Peak Search has already happened. [http://www.businessinsider.com/peak-
search-google-search-que...](http://www.businessinsider.com/peak-search-
google-search-query-decline-2012-10)

~~~
scottchin
That's a very interesting article. I wonder whether search, in general (as
measured by traffic on the major search engines) is declining, or whether
people are using more specialized search websites/apps (this was kind of
touched up in the article).

For example, when i have programming questions, my first place to look is
StackOverflow as opposed to Google. or for restaurants I look at Yelp or
Urbanspoon.

In other words, is search traffic just becoming more fragmented across
different sites (Yelp, Amazon, StackOverflow, etc.) and apps?

~~~
lumisota
this; I think that as people are using their phones more than their
traditional PCs, they see apps as starting places for their searches, rather
than Google. I'm not sure where Siri will fit in..

------
Codhisattva
Now this is going nuclear against Google.

------
mars
run siri, run!

------
jrabone
I have one word: hashpipe !

